# Texturing coming off with primer coat



## murphbme (Feb 17, 2019)

I am remodeling a small bathroom and wanted to texture the walls. I replaced the old regular wallboard with greenboard. I taped, sanded, cleaned and then primed. I waited for the primer to fully dry and then used a 1/2" nap roller to liberally apply some thinned drywall mud (pudding consistency).
I then used a texture roller to go over the wet mud. During the texturing I notice some bubbles. When I rolled over them some of them popped and it appears that the primer coat was pulling off and bringing the texture with it.
Any ideas for a cause? I had cleaned the walls after sanding so I don't believe there was any dust. My primer was a few years old but it was new and unopened and seem to mix up well. Should I try and scrap off all texture and restart? If so what should I try differently. I am only about 4 square feet into texturing the walls. I was just trying to cover around where the light and outlets are so I could put them in.
I will try to add a picture after I post this. My first attempt zapped my post altogether. The picture shows after I scrapped the bubble off


----------



## TrojanHorse (Feb 15, 2019)

Not sure as I’ve never done this but why prime then mud? I would’ve guessed mud texture first then prime. Seems like the primer isn’t sticking so neither is the mud? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Greenboard is not a great choice for walls, I would try an oil based primer instead to see if you can get better adhesion.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

The properties that allow green board to resist water also make it harder for primer or texture to bond to it. How long did you let the texture dry before painting over it? Was the joint compound new? ever allowed to freeze?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

> I then used a texture roller to go over the wet mud. During the texturing I notice some bubbles. When I rolled over them some of them popped and it appears that the primer coat was pulling off and bringing the texture with it. Any ideas for a cause?


Wet mud? Why would you roll over wet mud?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Bathrooms and kitchens should never have textured anything in my opinion!
You now have an impossible to clean, dust catching, far more likely to grow mold wall.
Main reason you see texture on walls and ceilings is because it's faster and cheaper then finishing the drywall.


----------



## murphbme (Feb 17, 2019)

mark sr said:


> The properties that allow green board to resist water also make it harder for primer or texture to bond to it. How long did you let the texture dry before painting over it? Was the joint compound new? ever allowed to freeze?


I hadn't painted over the texture. I had applied a layer of mud with a nap roller and then was attempting to texture that layer with a texture roller. The joint compound had been in my basement for a few years but was unopened and had never frozen. I added some water to it to make it be used with the nap roller.


----------



## murphbme (Feb 17, 2019)

Guap0_ said:


> Wet mud? Why would you roll over wet mud?


I rolled over the wet mud with a texture roller to texture it.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I suspect you waited too long to reroll the texture which helped to lift the j/c off of the drywall.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

> I rolled over the wet mud with a texture roller to texture it.


I thought that the paint gets the texture not the mud.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Paint provides minimal texture, you either use texture paint or thinned j/c with a texture roller. First I ever heard of someone applying the texture with one roller and dressing it up with another.


----------



## murphbme (Feb 17, 2019)

stick\shift said:


> Greenboard is not a great choice for walls, I would try an oil based primer instead to see if you can get better adhesion.


I thought since it was a bathroom I would replace all the old whiteboard with greenboard from a moisture perspective. I have cement board halfway up the walls (6 feet up in shower) for tiling and then greenboard everywhere else including ceiling.


----------



## murphbme (Feb 17, 2019)

mark sr said:


> I suspect you waited too long to reroll the texture which helped to lift the j/c off of the drywall.


I used the texture roller immediately after applying the thin mud coat. Perhaps my mud coat was to thick in consistency and the texture roller was pulling on it. I'm going to try thinning it more on a scrap piece of primed greenboard and see if I have better results. Thanks


----------



## murphbme (Feb 17, 2019)

Just to clarify my sequence of steps, I did the following.
1) Replaced whiteboard with greenboard.
2) Taped and covered screwheads
3) Sanded and wiped off dust with wet rag
3) Applied a water based PVA drywall primer (several years old but stirred up fine)
4) After primer dried rolled on 1/8" of compound using a 1/2" nap roller (green lid and thinned compound to pudding consistency) 
5) Used a texture roller (see image) immediately after rolling the mud on. Only had bubbles appear in certain spots not on entire surface.


----------



## murphbme (Feb 17, 2019)

Texture roller used.


----------

